# Getting into editorial, ads and magazines?



## terri (May 10, 2007)

Does anyone have experience in this feild? I would like to get into doing photoshoots for magazines, ads and marketing, perferably fashion and beauty. I have a portfolio I'm just wondering how to network myself and break into that scene. Where/how I should get started. 

Any advice, links and help is greatly appriciated
Thanks
Terri


----------



## martygreene (May 10, 2007)

you might check out the stuff linked the forum specific FAQ, specifically Mary's very informative FAQ and EmElle's site. They focus pretty heavily on this part of makeup artistry.


----------

